# 3.1.0 kernel boot fails at VFS on ext3 [Solved]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

here's a snip from my 3.0.7 kernel dmesg:

```
ata2.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA MK5055GSX, FG001J, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK5055GS FG00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 sda15 sda16 sda17 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ862AS, 1.06, max UDMA/33

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ862AS  1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF9113 (04f2:b160)

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0                                          <= this line is missing with the new kernel, see below

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2011-10-31 11:23:47 UTC (1320060227)  <= last correct with new kernel

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 416k freed

udev[4276]: starting version 164

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.83.5.1 build 33692

Registered led device: phy0-led

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input6

EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

Adding 8185080k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8185080k 

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

atl1c 0000:02:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0''
```

Whereas 3.1.0 kernel throws:

```
ata2.00: ATA-8: TOSHIBA MK5055GSX, FG001J, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK5055GS FG00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 sda15 sda16 sda17 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ862AS, 1.06, max UDMA/33

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ862AS  1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF9113 (04f2:b160)

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

                                                                               <= missing line as marked above, may be unsignificant though

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2011-10-31 11:23:47 UTC (1320060227)

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

Pid 1, comm: swapper not tainted 3.1.0-gentoo-KMS

Call Trace:

                              panic

                              printk

                              mount_block_root

                              prepare_namespace

                              kernel_init

                              kernel_thread_helper

                              start kernel

                              gs_change

Panic occured, switching back to text console
```

then system is hardlocked.

Please note 3.1.0 isn't a real log, as I don't know how to log it. Just manually edited. 

Am I the only one experiencing this?

Any idea what to do?

Thanks for your attention

P.S. I was expected to take clarity benefit by reunifing my xen-sources to gentoo sources ... Hoping the curse not too be to stiff  :Laughing:  Hasn't happended yet  :Wink:   .Last edited by CaptainBlood on Mon Oct 31, 2011 11:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

After reading https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899592.html, I tried switching 

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE="radeon.dynpm=1 i8042.nomux splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1"
```

 to

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/root rootfstype=ext3 radeon.dynpm=1 i8042.nomux splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1"
```

 with no inprovment.

My fstab as below:

```
/dev/root        /            ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/sda5        none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/cdrom       /mnt/cdrom   auto    user,noauto,ro       0 0

shm              /dev/shm    tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0
```

While writing this I noticed fstab is tabbed, will give it a try untabbed ... You never know ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

My grub.conf:

```
title Gentoo Linux 3.1.0-KMS

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.1.0-KMS
```

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Finally made it   :Cool: .

Although adding

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/root
```

was on the right track, it should not refer to fstab (at least mine), so

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=/dev/sda1
```

 was the clue

So I learned that the now mandatory command line 'root=' argument doesn't seem to be fstab related  :Wink: .

Thanks to the previously mentionned post for guidance.

Thanks for your attentiion.

----------

